# India Red Ale recipe opinions



## edred (15/3/16)

Hi,

I've slightly adapted Mountain Goat's India Red Ale recipe (can't find Sheperds Delight & Redback malt here in Perth & am using the hops I have). Please let me know what you think, cheers...

Batch: 50L
Boil: ~60L/60 min
Efficiency: 70%
OG: 1.049
FG: 1.008
ABV: 5.37%
IBU: 47
SRM: 13.90

6.25kg [55.5%] Ale malt
4kg [35.5%] Vienna
500g [4.5%] Cara amber
400g [3.5%] Special B
100g [1%] Roast Barley

50g Mosaic 60 min
50g Cascade 15 min
50g Willamette 3 min
(Dry hop with above - not sure how much)
US-05.


Here's Mountain Goat's IRA:

55% Ale
35% Vienna
7% Shepherd’s Delight
2% Redback
1% Roast Barley

Kettle: Cascade, Ahtanum
Dry Hop: Amarillo, Galaxy, Nelson Sauvin

Safale US-05
6.6% abv
60 IBU


----------



## razz (15/3/16)

I'll say this, at least your yeast is the same!  Make this one and then when you get the ingredients for MG's (as described) make it also. Then compare the two. Although, if you are anything like I am another great beer will come along and you will want to brew it also. Good luck.


----------



## edred (15/3/16)

C'mon, I've subbed two crystal malts I can't get hold of & taken a few liberties with the hops! Any constructive criticism?


----------



## rude (16/3/16)

What about Bulk Brewing Supplies Red X ale malt by BestMalz

I have never tried it but maybe that could add that something

I have never tried the beer so I should'nt be commenting but youre OG is low compared to their output alch %


----------



## edred (16/3/16)

Not trying to clone MG's ira, just using it as a starting point for a "lighter" red ale. Perhaps I shouldn't have mentioned the original recipe.


----------



## manticle (16/3/16)

I think, if you read behind the lines, you'll find Razz is saying 'recipe looks good as is'. No dog's bollocks standing out. Jump in and brew.

From my perspective, the only thing that stands out is the spec b. It's a delicious malt that adds a distinctive raisin/burnt raisin toast/dried fruit spice character and a little goes a long way. Seems like a fair whack in your recipe.

I'm not familiar with the character you're aiming for so maybe it's bang on for what you want.

Hopping schedule depends somewhat on how you're using them and in what amounts. I prefer to use the same hops for dry as I do for flavour and the same for bitter (just differ the amounts) or at least make them complement each other. I also dislike nelson and galaxy but that's my problem. I can see all those dry working together and cascade and amarillo pair beautifully.


----------



## technobabble66 (16/3/16)

As razz and manticle, it looks about right. 400g spec b might be a tiny bit high. Maybe drop it to 300g, and maybe add in caraAmber to 600g. 

I'd query your hops. What do you want with the hops? I'm assuming this should be basically a red APA (ie: a hoppy red ale). If so, I'd shift almost all of your hops to late additions so you don't lose the flavour/aroma in the long boil. So dump most of it in at 20min and at whirlpool. Maybe try FWH (fresh wort hopping) a little, to crank up your IBUs if you need. 
Do you chill or no chill? If no chill, I'd be tempted to FWH and cube hop everything else. Plus some dry hopping of course.


----------



## Blind Dog (16/3/16)

Just my 2c:

Special B will probably dominate at close to 5%, which may be what you want, but I'd halve it an up the caraamber or Vienna to compensate

The hops may well clash with the malts and possibly each other; not tried them together, but there's a fair amount going on flavour wise that might not work. The hops in MGs recipe work well with maltier beers and together. If you're using pellets, you could always try a mini dry hop of your chosen hops in a bottle of fairly neutral beer (chill, pop the top, add the hops, recap, and taste after about 3 days - pour carefully).


----------



## edred (16/3/16)

Thanks for the posts. I'll drop the Spec B by 100 or 200g & up the caraamber & have a re-think about the hops. I like the idea of fwh & a big late addition - I'll re-calc. 

I'm hiring someone else's 50L Braumeister & they have a plate chiller so I'll be using that. It'll be the second time I use it - the 1st time efficiency was in the low 60's but I think I overloaded it with grain - about 12.5kg (made a Zombie Dust clone but had to do some hop subbing because Citra was unavailable, it turned out surprising good anyway!) - still working out how to get the most out of it.

Cheers.


----------



## Bradbel (20/5/20)

edred said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've slightly adapted Mountain Goat's India Red Ale recipe (can't find Sheperds Delight & Redback malt here in Perth & am using the hops I have). Please let me know what you think, cheers...
> 
> ...



Hi there, i realise this post is from a while ago but i happened across it while searching out this recipe.
How close is this recipe to the original? I also happended across this video where the brewer says they also used Aurora malt and pride fo ringwood hops. 
Can anyone shed some light on what the malt and hop quantities would have on this recipe.

cheers


----------

